# SHI - Shine Metals



## System (18 February 2014)

Oriental Technologies Investment Limited (OTI) is involved in the manufacturing, exporting, marketing and selling lead acid batteries through its subsidiary company, Yangzhou Apollo Battery Co., Ltd. The Company manufactures plant and makes local sales in China and exports its range of its products to Europe, and Australia.

http://www.orientech.com.au


----------



## System (6 July 2018)

On July 6th, 2018, Oriental Technologies Investment Limited (OTI) changed its name and ASX code to Shine Metals Limited (SHI).


----------

